# New Doorbell Transformer Very Hot



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Just after you replaced the transformer, did both front and back door buttons work properly ringing the chime?

One of the door buttons may be stuck causing a continuous current flow through one of the chime solenoids.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Your transformer is working quite hard if it heats up that quick.
You have a problem 
The fact that your old tranny burned out too
means you have an overload or short somewhere !
Anything changed/added recently ?


----------



## dcm5150 (Jun 23, 2016)

Nothing new when the bell stopped working. I checked the switch first and that wasn't it, but replaced it anyway as the old one was looking bad (~25 year old for all parts) so I guess the switch is new now.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you have a electrical tester/meter ?
Next step would be to take the wires off your bell
Place the meter on the wires and have someone 
press the button whilst you watch the meter 

:glasses:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I too believe that you have a problem in the bell activation circuit, causing the transformer to be activated and overheat.

You have checked the AC voltages, have you checked the DC part as well, the door switches and wiring is DC , likely less than 12 volts, If there is a bad wiring in this part it can cause the transformer to be partially activated and overheat itself.

Make sure that both switches, rear door and front door are not stuck.

I have seen them get dirt inside, even had a prankster jam one with a paper clip. 

And they do wear out.

ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

When you measured 1.1 volts, was that with nothing else connected to the low voltage wires?

Disconnect everything from the low voltage wires. Does transformer still get hot? Does voltage still read 1.1 volts? If the answer is NO, then you have a problem in the switch circuit, just as dmx suggested.


----------



## dcm5150 (Jun 23, 2016)

I disconnected everything and the transformer worked fine. There are 4 wires that connect to the transformer; 2 red and 2 white. I found that if I do not connect one of the white wires everything works fine.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That's progress.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
You have isolated the trouble to a specific wire, now to follow the wire back to where it is maybe bare and crossed with another, or to it's switch that is bad. 


ED


----------



## dcm5150 (Jun 23, 2016)

Can't seem to locate the trouble spot for that wire (of course can't see into the walls). We only have one switch and I replaced that one. Any issues with leaving that one (white) wire disconnected?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you checked it for any current.

If no current present it will be fine left unhooked, If current present it is shorted somewhere, and is a possible fire danger.


ED


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Do both doorbells still work with the white disconnected? It runs something. Leave it off and see if you can figure out what doesn't work. Maybe someone was using the transformer to run something other than the doorbell. 
Similar transformers also run the furnace controls. Perhaps your's was being used for both?


----------

